# custom ceiling lamp ?



## jimmy5 (Sep 1, 2014)

what would i need to make myself a custom working light? i find all the regular lamps so dark and dull...
i need a driver, possibly a heatsink and somekind of led emitters? what is the best emitter these days?
maybe someone has pics of someone's own custom light?


----------

